

AirAsia Plane Debris and Bodies Found; Little Hope of Any Survivors - davesque
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/31/world/asia/airasia-8501-jet-missing-indonesia.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news

======
davesque
Here's a link to satellite data for the storm they flew through:

[http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/?lat=-5.52037&lon=111....](http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/?lat=-5.52037&lon=111.64445&zoom=6&type=terrain&date=2014-12-28&time=12%3A00&units=english&tl.play=0&tl.spd=3&tl.dur=1&tl.mode=advanced&groupSevere=1&groupHurricane=1&groupFire=1&groupCamsPhotos=1&groupRealEstate=1&eyedropper=0&drought=0&extremes=0&fault=0&favs=0&FemaFlood=0&fire=0&firewfas=0&fissures=0&fronts=0&hurrevac=0&hur=0&labels=0&lightning=1&livesurge=0&mm=0&ndfd=0&rad=0&dir=1&dir.mode=driving&sst=0&sat=1&sat.num=1&sat.spd=25&sat.opa=85&sat.gtt1=109&sat.gtt2=109&sat.type=IR4&seismicrisk=0&svr=1&svr.opa=70&ski=0&snowfall=0&stateLines=0&stormreports=1&stormreports.type.tor=1&stormreports.type.hail=1&stormreports.type.wind=1&tor=1&tor.show=now&tfk=0&tsunami=0&riv=0&wxsn=1&wxsn.mode=tw&wxsn.opa=50&wxsn.bcdgtemp=0&wxsn.rf=1&wxsn.showpws=1&cams=0&pix=0&PrecipStart=0&favs=0)

